# Very frustrating...



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

I recently built a little loft/coop outside for my 4 pet pigeons to be in part of the day for some sunshine and fresh air (if the weather is good). It is in my fenced yard right next to my house, its about a foot and a half off the ground on legs. 

Today i had them out there most of the day (very nice day today!) and i have never worried about them being out there (i keep a key lock on it) before...until today...my birds are fine, but i am just very angry... when i came home today and walked around the shed and looked in my yard there was a cat that doesn't belong to me standing on its hind legs with its front paws on MY loft staring in at MY birds...lets just say that its lucky i didn't have a gun or deadly weapon in my hands at the moment and only had my voice to use...

I hate feeling that i cant keep my birds in their loft in my yard because of someones friken cat climbing over my fence to try to get at my birds...

a picture of their little outdoor loft thing should be attached 

-Becca


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

UGH, that is so annoying, this is why I built a large indoor loft...its plenty big for just my two birds when they come. because we have hawks and one of the neighbors on our road is a giant cat hoarder also we have coyotes.

Maybe you could get a small solar panel and put a strand of electric wire or mesh at the bottom where that stupid cat had its paws...one shock will teach that stupid cat a lesson or any other critter...BTW I absolutely hate cats...


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

I am thinking about borrowing a paintball gun from my brother for a while for when im home and can camp the coop for when it comes back and when im not there i will set mouse traps all around and under the coop.

I have 2 cats of my own but they are strictly indoor cats and don't bother my birds, so from my birds being around my cats they don't have a fear of them anymore...

i Love my cats enough to keep them safe indoors and i hate when other people don't give a rats bum that their cat (or dog) could be bothering other people or that cats destroy wildlife for fun. 

I get so frustrated that there isn't a friken thing i can do to the owner of said cat for not keeping an eye on what their animal is doing...and that it isn't legal to just shoot the darn things when they trespass onto my Fenced property.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I had quite a few neighborhood and feral cats that would check out my loft, one would even sit on the roof of the flight cage. My loft is secure, so I don't worry about them anymore. They actually kept the mice and rat population down. Since I put up my new fence (the old stockade fence had fallen in areas) and let my dogs have the whole yard now, I have no cats in the backyard anymore.
You could get 'tack strips' (used for installing wall to wall carpeting), and attach it to the base of your loft where the cats put their paws. That will stop them from standing up and looking in. I know it sounds cruel, but I feel that I have to do whatever it takes to protect my birds. My birds figured out that the cats couldn't get to them, so they weren't even nervous when the cats came around. Just make sure your loft is secure


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

A can of tuna and a borrowed trap is what I used, never fails, took the cats 10 miles, now I'm cat free. As far as the owner, I pretty much save them money and elleviate their problem where to keep their cats since they always let them roam around. Am I wrong for doing that?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

soymi69 said:


> A can of tuna and a borrowed trap is what I used, never fails, took the cats 10 miles, now I'm cat free. As far as the owner, I pretty much save them money and elleviate their problem where to keep their cats since they always let them roam around. Am I wrong for doing that?


I don't think trapping and relocating someone's pet is a nice thing to do 
Although I have 3 'indoor' cats, there is no leash law here for cats. I feel that if one really cares about their cat......they'll keep them inside. We have fishers, coyotes, cars and a number of other things that will kill cats. I have a couple of feral cats in the area that I feed, just so they aren't hungry enough to bother the birds, and I like the idea of them keeping the mice/rats/snakes away- so if their going to be around, I make them work for me.
The best solution is to make sure your loft is secure. If a cat can get to your birds..........God only knows what else can!!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Add one more metal mesh on the other side of the frame making a double mesh, the cat cannot do anything about it. Your birds will get alarmed at first, later they will start aiming the poop at the cat's face once they find out he can't hurt them 

Guns, traps, relocation not going to be permanent solution. If it's not this cat, there will be a cousin of him


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kitties should not be let out to roam and kill birds..any of them. so the trap idea works..but you would want to take him to a shelter and notifly the neigborhood that a cat was taken there..that way the person who owns may find his cat if possible and get the message that you will not tolerate it being out...they can get a litter box.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree that it was wrong what I did! But if you are a responsible owner you wouldn't let your cats roam around to defecate in your neighbors garden. My loft is totally secured and I used heavy gage wire, so that is not a problem. I just dispise irresponsible people that want pets but they don't do the right thing, plus their cats weren't fix so imagine what will happen, they also have fleas. So I apologies if I offended anyone for what I did.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

soymi69 said:


> I agree that it was wrong what I did! But if you are a responsible owner you wouldn't let your cats roam around to defecate in your neighbors garden. My loft is totally secured and I used heavy gage wire, so that is not a problem. I just dispise irresponsible people that want pets but they don't do the right thing, plus their cats weren't fix so imagine what will happen, they also have fleas. So I apologies if I offended anyone for what I did.


I totally agree.....I have a neighbor just like that  I trapped one of the feral kittens (from HER cat) that is living under my porch, took her to work and had her spayed. She was roughly 7 months old and ALREADY PREGNANT! She continues to live under my porch, is fed well and doesn't bother the birds, but she will not let me near her.


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

My loft is secure but i think i will add another layer of wire to keep claw-tips out. I think my main problem is that in the place i live in the rental agreement it says to keep your cats and dogs in your own yard...people kinda do that for their dogs but never their cats.

I tend to be VERY territorial and possessive over my property and pets and do not like when it is invaded/encroached upon by other peoples kids or animals that they are too lazy and unwilling to control.

If i start seeing any cats around more often i will start setting live traps and take them to the humane society if i don't know who the owner is, for now i have mousetraps set around the loft...wish i could electrify the entire fence without getting in trouble.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Tuule said:


> My loft is secure but i think i will add another layer of wire to keep claw-tips out. I think my main problem is that in the place i live in the rental agreement it says to keep your cats and dogs in your own yard...people kinda do that for their dogs but never their cats.
> 
> *I tend to be VERY territorial and possessive over my property and pets and do not like when it is invaded/encroached upon by other peoples kids or animals that they are too lazy and unwilling to control.*
> 
> If i start seeing any cats around more often i will start setting live traps and take them to the humane society if i don't know who the owner is, for now i have mousetraps set around the loft...wish i could electrify the entire fence without getting in trouble.


I understand that completely  I take it a step further and don't even like 'company' 'dropping by'...........I feel like I have to stop what I'm doing and entertain them  Not to mention, I have narcolepsy so I have to stay moving, active and stimulated! If I sit to talk to someone, I fall asleep


----------

